
First bit of success from a randomized trial of a COVID-19 treatment - caution
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/04/first-treatment-for-sars-cov-2-shortens-recovery-time/
======
samizdis
I've read a few news articles covering this, but found the BBC version
shallow. The arstechnica version posted earlier [1] had more rigour. Also, it
has been updated since it was posted.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23022911](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23022911)

------
foobarbazetc
This isn’t the first treatment by any means.

There’s a world outside the US.

